# How long does confit last at room temp?



## kongfeet (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi. I was wondering if it's possible to keep confit (duck, pork, etc), covered in fat, of course, at room temperature. I'm thinking it should be fine for a couple of days around this time of the year. Thanks in advance.


----------



## buonaboy (Sep 5, 2007)

There is no universal answer for that, you have to take a few factors into consideration;

Bacteria needs food, water and warmth. some bacteria can multiply without oxygen.

So, how much have you salted your confit? Some Chefs salt their duck or pork just lightly, using the fat poaching just for effect, this does not pull enough water out to make it safe for unrefrigerated storage. I use 5% salt by weight (before spices), and cure for about 36 hours. 

What room? I would not keep duck confit in the kitchen, below 65 degrees is what I prefer,

Most importantly, if all other factors are in order, as soon as you reach in your bucket with a dirty pair of tongs or your un-gloved hand, you're risking your whole batch. 

hope this helps some,


----------

